
Here's why the eight-hour workday doesn't work - miraj
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-managing/heres-why-the-eight-hour-workday-doesnt-work
======
MaysonL
Working link: [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-
busi...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-
managing/heres-why-the-eight-hour-workday-doesnt-work/article28666545/)

------
miraj
sorry, didnt notice the link expired!!

thanks @maysonl for posting a working link.

and here is another link to the original article from where it was
synidicated: [http://www.talentsmart.com/articles/Why-the-8-Hour-
Workday-D...](http://www.talentsmart.com/articles/Why-the-8-Hour-Workday-
Doesn’t-Work-1242528347-p-1.html)

------
lazyant
404

------
DrScump
broken/dead link

